# Training by OJ k9 coach in CA



## mocamacho92

I'm considering seeing this trainer named OJ from Los Angeles CA. He was on the dog whisperer and his website has some great testimonials. My 1 year old GSD needs obedience training because she misbehaves around other dogs and sometimes people, so I want to learn how to take control. Anyone suggest any trainers in Southern California?


----------



## lennoxbradley88

I take classes with him. He uses the choke chain method. If you are okay with that the go for it. He is good but he will cost you around $500 for 15 classes. I don't go that often because I'm not a "fan" of the choke chain method. I prefer using it as a LAST resort.


----------



## Olivers mama

For years, the 'choke chain' method was the primary tool used. It has since taken a back seat to all the "new & improved" training tools...

IMO, I would never go to a trainer named OJ...


----------



## martemchik

I saw him on the dog whisperer...thought his methods were pretty good. He tested the dog's drives and all that. Tried to figure out what really got to the dog as a reward (food, play, praise) and that's what he based his training off. Many trainers won't even go that far.


----------



## lennoxbradley88

martemchik said:


> I saw him on the dog whisperer...thought his methods were pretty good. He tested the dog's drives and all that. Tried to figure out what really got to the dog as a reward (food, play, praise) and that's what he based his training off. Many trainers won't even go that far.


Well I can say that he did that for show because in reality his methods are the Choke Chain with food reward. I only attend his classes twice and payed $500. I know I was dumb but anyways he grabbed Schatzi's leash and yanked her because she got excited around my mom. Once he did that I finished that class and haven't gone since. He never tried to figure out what motivated Schatzi. No toys, tug, or praise. It was here is a Choker and this is what you do.


----------



## Olivers mama

lennoxbradley88 said:


> Well I can say that he did that for show because in reality *his methods are the Choke Chain with food reward.* I only attend his classes twice and payed $500. I know I was dumb but anyways *he grabbed Schatzi's leash and yanked her because she got excited around my mom*. Once he did that I finished that class and haven't gone since. He never tried to figure out what motivated Schatzi. No toys, tug, or praise. It was here is a Choker and this is what you do.


I know many of you prefer the new ways of training - with your pockets full of treats, toys, maybe even the phone # of the next-door neighbor's dog. Much of that is fluff & an excuse to overcharge, IMO.

Obviously, you didn't do anything when your dog reacted to your mom. Had he done nothing, he would've missed an excellent chance to correct the behavior & in turn, teach YOU how to teach your dog.

Geez, what do you expect these trainers (& I use that term loosely) to do when the dog misbehaves? Hand it a treat, then a toy, then lots of praise? No oner's saying the trainer has to be harsh. But firm, Yes. Only if you want a well-trained dog. 

If you want a robot with fur --- I think they sell those somewhere...


----------



## Bear L

I watched OJ trained a few times and he briefly evaluated my dog. His assessment of my dog I thought was good and was gentle with my dog but firm. I didn't sign up with him in the end because I lived too far and was moving out of town. 

I thought his rates were one of the cheaper ones I've seen. $500 for 15 classes is on the lower end for trainers with a good amount of GSD backgrounds.

I saw a dog that was too much for the owners to control. The dog I think is fine but the owner just doesn't know how to control their dog so OJ used a different collar to help with the control so that the dog and handler can learn instead of trying to hold on to their dog the whole time. 

It's hard to judge a trainer over internet since we all have different opinions and sides. I'd recommend you go visit his class and bring your dog with you for him to look at before committing.


----------



## lennoxbradley88

Olivers mama said:


> I know many of you prefer the new ways of training - with your pockets full of treats, toys, maybe even the phone # of the next-door neighbor's dog. Much of that is fluff & an excuse to overcharge, IMO.
> 
> Obviously, you didn't do anything when your dog reacted to your mom. Had he done nothing, he would've missed an excellent chance to correct the behavior & in turn, teach YOU how to teach your dog.
> 
> Geez, what do you expect these trainers (& I use that term loosely) to do when the dog misbehaves? Hand it a treat, then a toy, then lots of praise? No oner's saying the trainer has to be harsh. But firm, Yes. Only if you want a well-trained dog.
> 
> If you want a robot with fur --- I think they sell those somewhere...


Well how am I suppose to do anything when he had my dog? Honestly there are better ways. I solved that problem easily. I stepped on the lease let my mom pass by and praise my dog. Now my mom goes out and Schatzi doesn't jump or gets very excited. I did all that without the use of a choke chain. In my eyes that is just a lazy way to train a dog. 

Yanking the dog because she misbehaved is being harsh when there are other ways to handle the situation. A person can be firm with their dogs without the use of a choke chain.


----------



## Olivers mama

To each his own when it comes to training. You don't like the choker chain, I don't like all the bells & whistles. We wouldn;t have a single K9 officer working today if the oly training he had was a nice pat on the head. These are GSDs - not toy poodles. No harshness is needed. But yes, one must be firm. No-nonsense when it comes to working with a 88-lb dog with big teeth & stubborn as an ox.

Treats, food, praise, clickers, choker chains, GL, ecollar --- to each his own. Do the Hokie-Pokie if it works. But I still think the trainer was well within his limits to correct your dog. How else will you - & subsequently your dog - learn?

What kind of collar does your dog wear? And all it took was ONE TIME of you holding the leash & then praising when the dog didn't knock your mom down? Well then heck - you're way beyond me cause it always takes me more than once to teach or correct a behavior. Congrats!


----------



## lennoxbradley88

Olivers mama said:


> To each his own when it comes to training. You don't like the choker chain, I don't like all the bells & whistles. We wouldn;t have a single K9 officer working today if the oly training he had was a nice pat on the head. These are GSDs - not toy poodles. No harshness is needed. But yes, one must be firm. No-nonsense when it comes to working with a 88-lb dog with big teeth & stubborn as an ox.
> 
> Treats, food, praise, clickers, choker chains, GL, ecollar --- to each his own. Do the Hokie-Pokie if it works. But I still think the trainer was well within his limits to correct your dog. How else will you - & subsequently your dog - learn?
> 
> What kind of collar does your dog wear? And all it took was ONE TIME of you holding the leash & then praising when the dog didn't knock your mom down? Well then heck - you're way beyond me cause it always takes me more than once to teach or correct a behavior. Congrats!


_*** Comments Removed by ADMIN ***_

Anyways, in regards to your statement about not having k-9s working if it weren't for the choke chains and all that. Well I don't know how you will take this but in Fullerton, Anaheim, Brea majority of their K9 officers are taught without the use of a prong and/or choke chains. I told you once, but I'll tell you again...A person can be firm without using them.


----------



## Olivers mama

lennoxbradley88;2624796[I said:


> *** Comments Removed by ADMIN ***[/I] Anyways, in regards to your statement about not having k-9s working if it weren't for the choke chains and all that. Well I don't know how you will take this but in Fullerton, Anaheim, Brea majority of their K9 officers are taught without the use of a prong and/or choke chains. I told you once, but I'll tell you again...A person can be firm without using them.


Whoa Nellie! I can get into the personals too, if you wish. I'm glad you're in a position to fault others while not being able to handle any criticism yourself. Kudos.

Have you seen the teachings of the K9's in these areas? I'm curious as to their training methods. I've 2 friends as LAPD K9 officers & have been able to watch some of their training. Exciting & very intense. Utilize all kinds of tools. Same thing up in our area. I never tire of watching them work - they are amazing examples of the breed(s), IMO.

Luv, *Ignorant* Becky


----------



## lennoxbradley88

Olivers mama said:


> Whoa Nellie! I can get into the personals too, if you wish. I'm glad you're in a position to fault others while not being able to handle any criticism yourself. Kudos.
> 
> Have you seen the teachings of the K9's in these areas? I'm curious as to their training methods. I've 2 friends as LAPD K9 officers & have been able to watch some of their training. Exciting & very intense. Utilize all kinds of tools. Same thing up in our area. I never tire of watching them work - they are amazing examples of the breed(s), IMO.
> 
> Luv, *Ignorant* Becky


Well what I find funny is that you criticized me without anyone asking for you critique. Answer the question that was asked without even mentioning you. But, no miss I know it all wants to come in and act as she has a clue as to what my dog and I do or how we train. I'm actually glad you asked, because my uncle is part of the Fullerton K9 force and they train their K9's in Brea. Yes I have seen them train and they are one of the reasons why I want another GSD but a working line this time.


----------



## mocamacho92

lennoxbradley88 said:


> I take classes with him. He uses the choke chain method. If you are okay with that the go for it. He is good but he will cost you around $500 for 15 classes. I don't go that often because I'm not a "fan" of the choke chain method. I prefer using it as a LAST resort.


Is the choke chain like a prong collar? Because I use a prong collar. Is he good??


----------



## mocamacho92

Bear L said:


> I watched OJ trained a few times and he briefly evaluated my dog. His assessment of my dog I thought was good and was gentle with my dog but firm. I didn't sign up with him in the end because I lived too far and was moving out of town.
> 
> I thought his rates were one of the cheaper ones I've seen. $500 for 15 classes is on the lower end for trainers with a good amount of GSD backgrounds.
> 
> I saw a dog that was too much for the owners to control. The dog I think is fine but the owner just doesn't know how to control their dog so OJ used a different collar to help with the control so that the dog and handler can learn instead of trying to hold on to their dog the whole time.
> 
> It's hard to judge a trainer over internet since we all have different opinions and sides. I'd recommend you go visit his class and bring your dog with you for him to look at before committing.


Thanks for your input. I might see him next weekend. I also think $500 for 15 wks isn't too bad.


----------



## mocamacho92

My dog has so much excitement and is tough, and the prong is the only thing that works for me lol. I want training so that I can learn how to control her without it.


----------



## mycobraracr

I have heard good things about him but I have no personal experience with him. I would say check him out and if you like his methods then great. If not then you can keep your search for a trainer that fits you going. Good luck!


----------



## Kyleigh

Chokes / prongs are all part of a "kit"of tools that people use. Just like halti's, harnesses, martingales, e-collars, etc. Some are more intense than others ... designed for dogs with specific issues that you are trying to address. 

Personally, I never used any treats to train my dog in ANYTHING ... nor did I use a prong or choke. I used a martingale to train my dog, and yes, she got a quick correction with the leash. I trained her YOUNG so I don't have to deal with 99% of the issues that I see crop up here on the forum (for that I am eternally grateful). 

Do I think that using treats as a reward for good behaviour is the way to train a dog? No, but I'm not on here bashing people about how they train their dogs ... nor should other people be getting upset at those that use a different method AS LONG AS THE DOG IS NOT GETTING HURT. 

OP - have you watched how some of these K9s are trained? watch some youtube videos that people have posted in here on SCH ... these dogs are not being abused by any stretch of the imagination - they are being corrected firmly, not with abuse / maliciousness ... and they are not getting treats popped into their mouths every time they do something right.


----------



## lennoxbradley88

mocamacho92 said:


> Is the choke chain like a prong collar? Because I use a prong collar. Is he good??


It will work. He uses either one. He is a good trainer if you have an aggressive type of dog, which it sounds like you do. So his methods will help you out. Yeah $500 is not much but since I've only been to 2 classes it is for me haha. The only downside is that there is no organization. He just throws you into class. Some dogs are more advanced and others are barely starting so it kind of holds the class back in a away. Also, he tries teaching you a lot of things in 1 hr. Last class I went he worked on sit, stay, heel, down, crawl, stand, no leash pulling. That would be great if all dogs were at the same level of training. But overall he is a good trainer. He knows what he talks about.


----------



## codmaster

lennoxbradley88 said:


> Well how am I suppose to do anything when he had my dog? Honestly there are better ways. I solved that problem easily. I stepped on the lease let my mom pass by and praise my dog. Now my mom goes out and Schatzi doesn't jump or gets very excited. I did all that without the use of a choke chain. In my eyes that is just a lazy way to train a dog.
> 
> Yanking the dog because she misbehaved is being harsh when there are other ways to handle the situation. A person can be firm with their dogs without the use of a choke chain.


Yes, they can speak with a *firm *voice!

Heck, probably don't even need any collar.


----------



## mocamacho92

lennoxbradley88 said:


> It will work. He uses either one. He is a good trainer if you have an aggressive type of dog, which it sounds like you do. So his methods will help you out. Yeah $500 is not much but since I've only been to 2 classes it is for me haha. The only downside is that there is no organization. He just throws you into class. Some dogs are more advanced and others are barely starting so it kind of holds the class back in a away. Also, he tries teaching you a lot of things in 1 hr. Last class I went he worked on sit, stay, heel, down, crawl, stand, no leash pulling. That would be great if all dogs were at the same level of training. But overall he is a good trainer. He knows what he talks about.


She's not aggressive, she just gets really excited. Thanks for your input


----------



## kam214

lennoxbradley88 said:


> _*** Comments Removed by ADMIN ***_
> Anyways, in regards to your statement about not having k-9s working if it weren't for the choke chains and all that. Well I don't know how you will take this but in Fullerton, Anaheim, Brea majority of their K9 officers are taught without the use of a prong and/or choke chains. I told you once, but I'll tell you again...A person can be firm without using them.


Not buying this...I've been in LE with K9's for 15 years in two agencies and I have never...yes never...seen a working PATROL K9 that is NEVER trained with a choke, prong or an e collar. You never mentioned e collar so maybe you were just referring to the choke/prong methods. Nevertheless, it is quite simply not possible to train these dogs to be patrol dogs with a clicker, a treat, and a pat on the head. Not going to happen.


----------



## LouCastle

mocamacho92 said:


> I'm considering seeing this trainer named OJ from Los Angeles CA. He was on the dog whisperer and his website has some great testimonials. My 1 year old GSD needs obedience training because she misbehaves around other dogs and sometimes people, so I want to learn how to take control. Anyone suggest any trainers in Southern California?


I'm in Reseda (west of LA in the San Fernando Valley) if you're interested in Ecollar work.


----------



## LouCastle

lennoxbradley88 said:


> _*** Comments Removed by ADMIN ***_


Wow, pretty rude. 



lennoxbradley88 said:


> Anyways, in regards to your statement about not having k-9s working if it weren't for the choke chains and all that. Well I don't know how you will take this but in Fullerton, Anaheim, Brea majority of their K9 officers are taught without the use of a prong and/or choke chains. I told you once, but I'll tell you again...A person can be firm without using them.


I'll have to disagree regarding your comment _"in Fullerton, Anaheim, Brea majority of their K9 officers are taught without the use of a prong and/or choke chains."_ I know their trainer and he uses those tools. 

The only thing I can think of is that you're talking about the detector dogs from those departments. Those dogs are often trained without those tools. Their work is taught as a game with play for the most part. That results in unreliability in the work, but that's another story.


----------



## LouCastle

kam214 said:


> Not buying this...I've been in LE with K9's for 15 years in two agencies and I have never...yes never...seen a working PATROL K9 that is NEVER trained with a choke, prong or an e collar. You never mentioned e collar so maybe you were just referring to the choke/prong methods. Nevertheless, it is quite simply not possible to train these dogs to be patrol dogs with a clicker, a treat, and a pat on the head. Not going to happen.


I'm with you. I've was in LE for 30 years. I've been working with LE K−9's since 1979. Never in all my travels, from one side of the US to the other, or my trips to Canada, the UK and Spain, have I seen a patrol K−9 that was not trained, at least at some point in his career, with either a choke chain, a pinch collar, or an Ecollar. Perhaps lennoxbradley88 was talking about detection dogs who sometimes are trained with these tools? It's a mistake, there are far more effective ways to do it, but most of the country uses OC for this sort of training. But for Patrol dogs, never ... 

In fact for many years I've had a challenge available that will bring a finder's fee/training fee of $1,000 to the person who can find me a police patrol K−9 that has been trained only with the so−called "kinder gentler methods." I'll supply the details if anyone is interested. The challenge has been on the Net since about 2000 and no one has ever found me such a dog.


----------

